
Show HN: Responsive, extensible menubar with extensive lib of widgets for macOS - ahmadassaf
https://github.com/ahmadassaf/gaudi.ubersicht.widgets
======
bradknowles
I’m curious — how does this relate to the macOS menu bar, the dock, or any
icons that the finder might place on the desktop?

We see an example of what it looks like with what appears to be a single
(large) terminal window, but what about those of us with multiple GUI windows
on top of the desktop?

And how does this play with macOS spaces?

